# What's your typical warm up? Indoors? Outdoors?



## twobigwheels (Nov 24, 2014)

I have been doing the "Team Sky Warm Up"

or an abbreviated version (less intensity) pending on workout

This is the Standard Team SKY Warm-Up:5 min light spinning
8 min progressive to Zone 5 - gradually increase the effort until reach maximum power output without sprinting
2 min easy - to recover from the above
2 min to include 3 x 6 second sprints to fully prime all the musculature involved in cycling
3 mins easy - to recover from the above before the race start
Team SKY Warm-up - CycleTechReviewCycleTechReview

The author later goes on to say
"Since first publishing this article on BritishCycleSport.com we have adapted the SKY warm-up to the following, basically so it fits into a more convenient 15 minutes (we don't have as much time as the pros after all):
5 mins easy spinning
4 mins increasing effort going up through the gears
1 min easy to recover from the above
3 mins easy but with 3 x 6 secs high cadence sprints
2 mins easy spinning"


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Warm up? what the hell is that? I get out of my truck and noon to my bike. Maybe if we're doing a BIG ride, I'll do a squat in the men's room but that's the extent of my warm up.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Hmmm...that looks sort of...too involved for me.

I just climb on the bike and ride at a pace that feels right for the moment and just go with the flow and find my groove.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Same as others... stretch a bit I guess whilst putting on shoes

-----------------------------------------------------------
-=snifff!!=- What's that you say?


----------



## motovet144 (Mar 1, 2011)

I get the blood flowing then do some typical athletic stretches try to do a easier trail first if there is an option. Then after the ride I stretch out seriously and then drink a nice tall Porter!


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I unload the bike and do a low gear sort of spin leading to the start of the real single track about a mile in. I'm warm.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't really do a preride warmup. The most is a ride from the house to our local trails - about 5km. But usually it's a ride straight from the parking lot to trail.

At the gym I do the prescribed warm-up (typically a gymnastic routine) prior to lifts


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

twobigwheels said:


> I have been doing the "Team Sky Warm Up"
> 
> or an abbreviated version (less intensity) pending on workout
> 
> ...


A warm up for a ride, or a warm up for a race?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

The first 10 minutes of the ride.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Warm up?


----------



## twobigwheels (Nov 24, 2014)

BruceBrown said:


> A warm up for a ride, or a warm up for a race?


I don't race, so I would say ride. But, all of my rides have some form of intensity in them except for recovery spins

"_I have been doing the "Team Sky Warm Up"_

_or an abbreviated version (less intensity) pending on workout"_


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Seriously? At 66 the first half of any ride is my warm up. The final quarter is the cool down.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Same as everyone else...I get on my bike and ride. If at some point my knees start to bother me, I'll stop and stretch.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

When I do a hard indoor workout (i.e. intervals) or before a race my warmup is at least 20-30 minutes, much like what was described above.

When I ride outside, I also warm up for about 20 minutes, but it is nothing structured. Just gradually increasing intensity.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

twobigwheels said:


> I don't race, so I would say ride. But, all of my rides have some form of intensity in them except for recovery spins
> 
> "_I have been doing the "Team Sky Warm Up"_
> 
> _or an abbreviated version (less intensity) pending on workout"_


I saw you had posted the same question on the XC Racing & Training Forum, so I was curious if you wanted a warm up routine for race vs. a regular ride - or both. I am assuming you are talking about warming up for a mountain bike ride, so here's my usual...

*Regular ride warm up*

5-10 mins of easy power L1/HRZI
5 mins of power L2/HRZ2
1 - 2 mins in L3/HRZ3

*
XC Race warm up*

5-10 mins of easy power L1/HRZ1
5 mins of power L2/HRZ2
5 mins of power L3/HRZ3
5 mins of power L1-2
1 x 1 min power L4
3 mins power L1/HRZ1
1 x 1 min power L5
1 min power L1/HRZ1
Finish 5-10 minutes in power L1-2/HRZ1-2


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

Nothing specific, I try to take it easy for the first 15 or so minutes as the terrain allows. As my asthma get worse, I need to warm up my lungs as much as my legs. 
On my local trails, the climb often starts immediately, so at 6500+ feet, the lungs ***** and moan like crazy.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Beer and a smoke works for me.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Same here a quick ride around before the ride, and some basic stretching. I was really expecting all sorts of "warm up" tips - lol -


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

I do a warm up and a cool down. My warm up usually consists of 5 to 7 minutes of figure 8s and some track stands. I prefer my warm up on a wide chunk of gravel on a slope. Like the entrance at The Boulders by the Kiosk. Get the muscles a little loose so I don't pull a muscle because the next 50 minutes is 85-95% MHR for cardio. The cool down is 5-7 minutes of getting up on things are practicing my wheelies. But that's me.


----------



## Tim22 (Sep 11, 2010)

are you kidding? By the time I'm warmed up, I'm exhausted!! j/k Same as most above. Ride till you're warmed up


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Another Mike said:


> Cool down, usually consists of hoppy cold fluids from an icy plastic box.


The hoppy cold stuff is both an incentive and recovery beverage.


----------

